# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  "Tren Papa" partió de estación de Concepción llevando 60 toneladas de tubérculos a Lima

## gpacheco

*Huancayo, abr. 22 (ANDINA).-* El Tren Papa partió en la víspera de la estación ferroviaria de la provincia de Concepción transportando 60 toneladas de diversos productos agrícolas de la sierra del departamento de Junín para abastecer los principales mercados de Lima, a iniciativa del Programa de Desarrollo Agrario Rural (Agorural).    _"Tren Papa", procedente de Concepción (Junín),_ _arribará a Lima mañana_  
La unidad ferroviaria que lleva 50 toneladas de papa y 10 toneladas de otros productos, arribará mañana jueves a la estación del Mercado Minka (Callao), donde será recibida en ceremonia especial. 
El director zonal de Agrorural, Gerardo Ochoa Vásquez, señaló que el objetivo del Tren Papa es buscar abaratar significativamente los costos del transporte de los productos agrícolas de la Sierra a Lima, cuyo precio del flete en la actualidad fluctúa entre 110 y 120 nuevos soles, mientras que por la vía ferroviaria el ahorro será del 50 por ciento.  
Con la salida del Tren Papa se busca sumar esfuerzos a la campaña nacional Cómprale al Perú, abasteciendo prioritariamente a todas ferias De la chacra a la olla, que promueve con gran éxito Agrorural en diferentes distritos de la capital durante todos los fines de semana", señaló el funcionario. 
Para esta ocasión, los productores de papa de Junín, en coordinación con los representantes de las agencias zonales de Agrorural Concepción  Jauja y Chupaca  Huancayo, culminaron con la selección de sus productos de las variedades canchán, perricholi, yungay y nativa de las calidades primera y comercial. 
Asimismo, se alistaron los cargamentos de arveja, haba, choclo, olluco, zanahoria y otros, los mismos que también serán transportados en el denominado Tren Papa, que retoma sus salidas periódicas por segundo año consecutivo.Temas similares: Seminario "Producción y Exportación de Camote y Papa Peruana" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Compro 100 Kilos de Papa Nativa "Huayro Macho"

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Incrementan margen de rentabilidad en 30%*  ** _Llegada a Lima del Tren Papa, procedente de Huancavelica_  *Lima, abr. 23 (ANDINA).-* Los agricultores de la sierra central podrán reducir en 50 por ciento los costos que actualmente pagan por el transporte de sus productos hasta Lima, gracias a la alternativa del Tren Papa, informó hoy el director ejecutivo de Agrorural, Rodolfo Beltrán.  
El precio actual del flete por vía terrestre en el tramo de la sierra central a la capital fluctúa entre 110 y 120 nuevos soles, mientras que por la vía ferroviaria es de 55 soles, lo que significa un  ahorro de 50 por ciento aproximadamente, declaró. 
Comentó que al vender directamente al comerciante minorista limeño, los agricultores de Huancayo, Jauja, Concepción y Chupaca (Junín) incrementarán su margen de rentabilidad en 30 por ciento, en comparación con los ingresos que obtienen vendiendo a través de intermediarios (acopiadores y mayoristas). 
Al eliminarse a los intermediarios, los agricultores recibirán retribuciones más justas por sus productos, mientras que los consumidores también ahorrarán al poder obtener productos a precios menores, dijo. 
El Tren Papa, promovido por el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) a través de Agrorural, llegó hoy a la ciudad comercial de Minka con un cargamento de 60 toneladas de productos agrícolas, principalmente papa, para atender directamente la demanda del mercado de Lima y el Callao. 
Durante este primer año, el tren llegará hasta dos veces por mes a Minka en el período de abril a junio movilizando 1,000 toneladas, y se prevé que para el 2010 su frecuencia se incremente, anotó. 
En cuanto a la distribución de los productos, dijo que éstos se realizarán tanto en Minka como en las ferias agropecuarias que se están implementando en coordinación con municipios denominados De la Chacra a la Olla. 
Los agricultores fueron recibidos por la Primera Dama de la Nación, Pilar Nores de García; el director ejecutivo de Agrorural, Rodolfo Beltrán; el gerente general de Minka, Carlos Vidaurre, así como el presidente del Ferrocarril Central Andino, Juan de Dios Olaechea.  *Fotos:ANDINA/Rocío Farfán*

----------

